# cockapoo sketch



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

thanks to seeing someone i know getting their cockapoos sketched, i decided i needed to get one too. lots of descution about the girls, took i think 3 skitched before we decided on the final product.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love it  .... when I get my complete pack I want one too.... excellent 

Please send us details how to get one


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Awww that's fab Kendal. Emma x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

woops ment to add the website

http://www.elinorsketchespets.com/


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Omg!!! That is awesome!!!!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Love their expressions...funny and cute.


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

I love it! I've already got 'Cockapoo envy' cos we have still got 2 1/2 weeks until Kipper comes home- now I've got Cockapoo picture envy!!!
I think there will be lots of business coming their way! 
Pip x


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

love it i will buy one ?? great as cards for occasions romeo


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

That's fab x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thats lovely ... it looks like a new avitar


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fabulous! Love the faces and the really girly eyes


----------



## Lulu-belle (Aug 26, 2011)

That's different- I really love it


----------

